# Motorhome winter heating



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

I am thinking about how to heat my motorhome this winter regarding keeping it from getting damp.

I am realiably informed that a 240v greenhouse heater is just about right

Any other suggestions?

Norrie.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I use a small oil filled radiator. Works for us.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Norrie.
I use a fan heater on frost stat plugged into a timer that only comes on at night.
So if the temps do drop down to 2 or 4c it kicks in for a few minutes till the stat clicks off.

Ray.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

On the drive in winter I use a 500W version of this Dimplex model.
http://www.dimplex.co.uk/products/domestic_heating/miscellaneous_heating/mph/index.htm

If I were buying again I would probably be tempted by an oil-filled model, but my Dimplex has the advantage of being very light and so we sometimes take it away with us if we know we shall be staying on a site with EHU in sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

sysinfo said:


> I use a small oil filled radiator. Works for us.


Yes we do too, but only in extreme weather like the snow and ice of last year.

Steve


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Norrie, we use a small oil filled radiator when parked on the drive at home. It keeps the MH at a constant temperature and stops it from dumping all the water.......we only leave on a low setting and take it with us if we are going somewhere with EHU.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We have one of these:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4152167.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

in cold weather months we use it on a low setting when the 'van's parked up on our drive, also use it when on site on hookup to keep the chill off, rather than running the 'van's heater overnight.

* 
Note: I would never use any sort of fan heater unattended or whilst asleep, having had a wall-mounted one catch fire and destroy our bathroom a few years back.  *
:blob6:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Warm air can contain a great deal more water vapour than cold air.

Discuss! :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We don't bother with anything and have no issues unless I don't drain the pipes properly like last Christmas (don't ask).

I do wonder about these little radiators. We use the gas fire off hookup in winter but it doesn't half get through it.

We use a fan heater on hookup but they are noisy and hard to get the setting right.

Roger (and anyone else who uses one) are these little Argos heaters capable of keeping the whole van warm on their own and can you store them on their side?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Can't say that i've ever bothered when its sat on the drive.

Pete


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Warm air can contain a great deal more water vapour than cold air.
> 
> Discuss! :wink:


Aldi are selling a very large moisture trap with 2 refills for under a fiver and 4 further refils for £4 :wink: :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Bugger all that malarkey, we are off to the Algarve and will be back with the Swallows.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Warm air can contain a great deal more water vapour than cold air. Discuss! :wink:


Precisely! The moisture is held in the warm air, rather than condensing out of colder air into the surrounding fabric of the motorhome.

\/


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

in reply to Barryd we use an oil filled radiator although a larger one which keeps the whole van warm while away and keeps the frost off through winter on 500w setting, we also lay it on its side while travelling, never had a problem in the 4 years we have had it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rogerblack said:


> Precisely! The moisture is held in the warm air, rather than condensing out of colder air into the surrounding fabric of the motorhome.
> \/


Errrrmmmmm . . . so the whole of the motorhome is at precisely the same temperature as the warm air Roger? No cold spots by the windows or in the lockers for example?

How would it condense out of colder air, when by definition, it isn't there in the first place.

And if it did condense out, the fabric of the motorhome would have to be colder than the cold air, or it would remain in suspension.

I can see a really enjoyable haggle coming on! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

One fly in the ointment is... There is never any heating when they are stood outside at motorhome dealers, and there must be over 300 hundred motor homes and touring caravans in the Silver Storage where I keep my van all without any heating..

But there again horses for courses, even though my van does not now get heated in storage, it did when I was at home and on my drive with an oil heater like many are using..

Heated or unheated the end result was the same..

Nothing!  :lol: :lol: :lol: ..

Just make sure either way hot or not, it is drained down properly, there is plenty of ventilation all through the van, have all cupboards and stowage areas open, all doors inside the van open and all will be well.

ray.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

You need to keep the air dry - temperature isn't too important provided the whole vehicle is about the same temperature - it's only when there is a temperature difference between different parts of the MH that the moisture condenses on the colder surface - dry air, no condensation. We used the absorbent crystals last year and it was fine without heating at all. 

When I return the MH to storage I make sure that the warm air from the heater has dispersed, leave all the cupboards open, soft furnishings stood on edge to try and get an even temperature across the whole vehicle.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A cheap solution to dampness.

Last winter I put 3 bowls of salt in the van (front, middle and back). When they felt crusty, I took them indoors and put them on a radiator to dry out before putting them back again.

Also used a bit of heat in the extreme conditions.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

747 said:


> A cheap solution to dampness.
> 
> Last winter I put 3 bowls of salt in the van (front, middle and back). When they felt crusty, I took them indoors and put them on a radiator to dry out before putting them back again.
> 
> Also used a bit of heat in the extreme conditions.


Exactly the same 747, only I use what they call air dry bags HERE which basically does the same job as salt but less messy. Just stick them on the radiator and go again. 

Steve


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> . . . I can see a really enjoyable haggle coming on! :wink: :lol: :lol: Dave


 :agrue:

I'd love to take your bait Dave - but it would be a bit of a busman's holiday for someone whose background includes: graduating in physics with industrial process and barometric measuring instrumentation systems as a speciality; 12 years as UK representative of one of the top US high-end RH (relative humidity) sensor manufacturers, specialising in supplying the nuclear containment and ethylene oxide sterilisation industries; 15 years as founding Managing Director of the UK subsidiary of a multi-million dollar global measuring instrument corporations; five years representing one of Europe's biggest industrial and commercial instrument companies, specialising in air quality, CO/CO2, RH/dewpoint measurement for process, airconditioning and pharmaceutical cleanroom facilities engineers
- oh and a spell sitting on the industrial humidity measurement group at NPL (National Physics Laboratory) exploring how to reduce the uncertainty error in the UK national standard for humidity measurement. 

Tempting as your offer may be to spend the rest of the evening debating the wonderful esoteric world of partial vapour pressure and resulting dewpoint as it relates pragmatically to the mundane world of motorhome environments
:-k 
- naaah, getting familiar with the contents of that new bottle of 12 year old Aberfeldy single malt I picked up at the airport a couple of days ago wins hands down! 
[-( Sorry, mate 
ccasion5:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I am suitably impressed Roger. 8O 

Should I feel intimidated? :roll: 

Dave :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I am suitably impressed. 8O Should I feel intimidated? :roll: Dave :lol:


I don't believe for one moment you could ever be that easily intimidated, Dave :wink:

:salute:

PS I did work for a very long time with Merkins so I do have an excuse for being well qualified in the Bull Shhh department 8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Only one degree in Physics Roger? :roll: 

Ah well - I suppose a B.Sh. makes up for it. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > . . . I can see a really enjoyable haggle coming on! :wink: :lol: :lol: Dave
> ...


Wow Roger
Who helped you in compiling that :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

coppo said:


> Wow Roger Who helped you in compiling that :lol:


Life!

It's why I'm wizened and grey 
(what little hair I have left, that is!)
:wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If your Avatar is a truthful reflection of your looks (at age 56), I am glad I was born thick. :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

747 said:


> If your Avatar is a truthful reflection of your looks (at age 56), I am glad I was born thick. :lol:


Sadly, it probably is!

Mind, if your Avatar is a truthful reflection of your looks . . . something about glass houses and stones springs to mind.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Hi Norrie.
> I use a fan heater on frost stat plugged into a timer that only comes on at night.
> So if the temps do drop down to 2 or 4c it kicks in for a few minutes till the stat clicks off.
> 
> Ray.


I can monitor the MH temp and humidity whilst in the house using a remote weather station unit that I happened to have and can switch on a fan heater (again I happened to have) in the van when it looks like getting to freezing.

The problem I find is that the stat on a normal room fan heater is not very sensitive at low temperatures so was wondering about using a CH frost stat designed to operate between 5 and 10 degrees .

Or is there another type of heater that has one fitted already?


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the input

Ray I purchased a plug in electronic thermostat.

Roger I purchased a 700w oil heater similar to the Argos one, only by Dimplex

Thanks for all contributions

Norrie


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

[quote="norrie" I purchased a plug in electronic thermostat. Norrie[/quote]

Can you tell us which one please.


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Andrewball,

Yes I ordered it from Gil-Lec electrical wholesalers online

Timeguard ET05 Plug-In Electronic Thermostat £27.. including vat and delivery

Norrie


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Andrewball,

a website called TLC have it for a fiver cheaper, same model

Norrie


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Norrie, TLC Slough are local to me so I will pursue it with them.

edit - Just ordered online, £17.99 collection. 
regards Andrew


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*heating*

your right, I have two 180 watt greenhouse heaters in my van! have used them for several years in various vans to great effect, no damp problems to mention.


----------

